# time required for 189 eoi - 261313 software engineer



## Krishnaks1974 (Nov 29, 2016)

What is the present trend of getting the invitation for 189 visa for a software engineer with 60 points.


----------



## tkbiswas (May 11, 2016)

Krishnaks1974 said:


> What is the present trend of getting the invitation for 189 visa for a software engineer with 60 points.


Hi Krishnaks1974,
I don't want to disappoint you but, for software engineer(261313) with 60 points, it's tough to get the invitation this year I guess. Why I am saying this is because, if you see last years trend, they started inviting 60 pointers in November itself but this year they didn't yet. Furthermore, as of now waiting time for 65 pointers(189 visa) is almost 3-4 weeks. Considering visa ceiling, they might stop inviting after April as by that time ceiling for 261313 might get reached. I know one member here who got the invitation on 4th Jan with 65 points with EOI date 25th November.

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

tkbiswas said:


> Hi Krishnaks1974,
> I don't want to disappoint you but, for software engineer(261313) with 60 points, it's tough to get the invitation this year I guess. Why I am saying this is because, if you see last years trend, they started inviting 60 pointers in November itself but this year they didn't yet. Furthermore, as of now waiting time for 65 pointers(189 visa) is almost 3-4 weeks. Considering visa ceiling, they might stop inviting after April as by that time ceiling for 261313 might get reached. I know one member here who got the invitation on 4th Jan with 65 points with EOI date 25th November.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tapas


I also have similar situation like Krishna. 189 visa, Software Engineer with 60 points. That means we need to for next financial year... July 2017??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

as far as i know 2613xx with 60 points are waiting since Dec 2015 to be invited, it could be an endless wait.


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> as far as i know 2613xx with 60 points are waiting since Dec 2015 to be invited, it could be an endless wait.


And what about software engineer, 190 visa with 65 points?? What will be the waiting time??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiswas (May 11, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> And what about software engineer, 190 visa with 65 points?? What will be the waiting time??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi,
As Victoria stopped accepting EOI from last November, there is huge pressure on NSW now an I haven't noticed anyone with 261313 getting invitation from NSW this year(2016-2017) with 60+5 points but yeah, for 261312 it's little bit easier to get invitation from NSW. However, Victoria will again start accepting EOI from March onward and if still they are interested then 60+5 pointers have a good chance there but would like to inform you, rejection ration for Victoria is much higher than that of NSW!!


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

tkbiswas said:


> Hi,
> As Victoria stopped accepting EOI from last November, there is huge pressure on NSW now an I haven't noticed anyone with 261313 getting invitation from NSW this year(2016-2017) with 60+5 points but yeah, for 261312 it's little bit easier to get invitation from NSW. However, Victoria will again start accepting EOI from March onward and if still they are interested then 60+5 pointers have a good chance there but would like to inform you, rejection ration for Victoria is much higher than that of NSW!!


Thanks. I am interested in NSW only.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aps26 (Jul 5, 2017)

Krishnaks1974 said:


> What is the present trend of getting the invitation for 189 visa for a software engineer with 60 points.


I have scored 65 points and date of submission for EOI is 05-July-2017. By when can I expect the invite?


----------



## hirushan (Feb 11, 2017)

aps26 said:


> I have scored 65 points and date of submission for EOI is 05-July-2017. By when can I expect the invite?


May be in end of September/October.


----------



## Ab17 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi,

I have applied EOI for Software Engineer (261313) with 60 points in 189 Category. Please suggest when should I expect invite. Are there any chances? How about 190 Category?


----------



## aus189 (Jul 11, 2017)

aps26 said:


> I have scored 65 points and date of submission for EOI is 05-July-2017. By when can I expect the invite?


Looking at the trend, I dont think you will receive invite at least before November. Looks like they have drastically reduced the ceiling for 2613


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ab17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied EOI for Software Engineer (261313) with 60 points in 189 Category. Please suggest when should I expect invite. Are there any chances? How about 190 Category?


chances are next to impossible with 60 points 2613xx 189..

think of alternate options like 190 or else try to increase eoi points


----------

